# My first custom flashlight



## mr.creepy (Jan 28, 2020)

Just bought my fist custom. I know it's not high end, but if you're going to get into them you have to start somewhere (even if you end up regretting it) right? 

Anyway is a Titanium Lumen Essential:

Titanium clip from BratGuy Enterprise (not pictured) 
Titanium gr5 screws 
Mcclicky switch 
Eddy17DD driver - will probably update this to a dragon 
Triple LED 
Copper pill 
Red glow gasket 
(clip and lanyard in pic not included with my purchase)


----------



## nbp (Jan 28, 2020)

Welcome! That looks like a pretty nice piece of kit to me! You can’t go wrong with Ti triples in my opinion. I’ll have to look those guys up, I am not familiar with them. The great thing about hosts like that is that if the shell is good there are lots of guys who can build you light engines to suit your preferences so they don’t really ever become out of date.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 28, 2020)

Sweet rig! :thumbsup: 

:welcome: 

If that little finger continues to grow, you should have it looked at by a doctor.


----------



## mr.creepy (Jan 28, 2020)

nbp said:


> Welcome! That looks like a pretty nice piece of kit to me! You can’t go wrong with Ti triples in my opinion. I’ll have to look those guys up, I am not familiar with them. The great thing about hosts like that is that if the shell is good there are lots of guys who can build you light engines to suit your preferences so they don’t really ever become out of date.



Yeah I picked this up at a reduced price 2nd hand so I think it'll be a good candidate and not be afraid to play with it some.


----------



## mr.creepy (Jan 28, 2020)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Sweet rig! :thumbsup:
> 
> :welcome:



Thanks!



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> If that little finger continues to grow, you should have it looked at by a doctor.



... and LOL


----------

